

David Foster Wallace, "Consider the Lobster." Aug 2004 - bumbledraven
http://www.gourmet.com/magazine/2000s/2004/08/consider_the_lobster?printable=true

======
bumbledraven
This article blithely draws you in with an unassuming, if witty, introduction.
Before long, though, it begins to investigate a profound yet practical
philosophical problem.

